# Flash plugin doesn't work in SeaMonkey



## Kaminar (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

I installed the Flash plugin (linux-f10-flashplugin-11.2r202.280) to FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE amd64. I did everything what is in the Handbook at section 7.2.1.2. (web page http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/desktop-browsers.html), but Flash doesn't work.

In SeaMonkey 2.17 or Firefox 20 the Flash plugin is not listed after entering "aboutlugins" in the location bar. But I found some record in the file 
pluginreg.dat from the SeaMonkey profile:


```
[INVALID]
/usr/home/user/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so:$
1370964158000:$
```

Have anybody any clue what is wrong with the Flash plugin?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 20, 2013)

Hi,

IIRC www/nspluginwrapper is usable by native FreeBSD builds of SeaMonkey. Try remove pluginreg.dat and check it again. See https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-issues-with-plugins-fix-problems#w_re-initializing-the-plugins-database for more details.


----------



## Kaminar (Jun 21, 2013)

It is native FreeBSD build of the SeaMonkey. I deleted pluginreg.dat, but the Flash plugin is marked as invalid again.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 21, 2013)

What does `nspluginwrapper -l` run as the user, not root, show?


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 21, 2013)

Everytime that you upgrade www/nspluginwrapper and/or www/linux-f10-flashplugin11, make sure you do as user `% nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`


----------



## Kaminar (Jun 21, 2013)

I run `nspluginwrapper -v -a -i` as the user, not as the root.

`nspluginwrapper -l` shows

```
/home/user/.mozilla/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so
  Original plugin: /usr/local/lib/npapi/linux-f10-flashplugin/libflashplayer.so
  Plugin viewer: /usr/local/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer
  Wrapper version string: 1.4.4-1
```


----------



## good-beastie (Jun 22, 2013)

For Flash Player, I use, in /boot/loader.conf


```
linux_load="YES"
linprocfs_load="YES"
```

in /etc/rc.conf

```
abi_load="YES"
```

in /etc/fstab

```
linproc                 /compat/linux/proc      linprocfs       rw       0       0
```

in /etc/sysctl.conf *


```
kern.ipc.shmmax=134217728
kern.ipc.shmall=32768
```

* to add video shared memory, for full screen, I use 8.4, 9.1 may have more in already.
-- From the Handbook, multimedia section 8.4. Video Playback


----------



## Kaminar (Jun 25, 2013)

I tried the Flash plugin with exactly same settings, but no success again. The Flash plugin is still marked as INVALID.


----------



## good-beastie (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi,

Did the Seamonkey browser make a .seamonkey directory in /usr/home/your-home-directory/? If so, does that directory have a plugin/ directory within?


----------



## fonz (Jun 26, 2013)

good-beastie said:
			
		

> Did the Seamonkey browser make a .seamonkey directory in /usr/home/your-home-directory/?


Is there any particular reason why it has to be */usr*/home/foo, or did you simply mean the user's home directory ~foo, wherever that may be?


----------



## good-beastie (Jun 26, 2013)

Hello,

Just /usr/home/~foo.


----------



## fonz (Jun 26, 2013)

Please note that user home directories are not necessarily located in */usr*/home. The home directory of user foo _could_ be /usr/home/foo, but it could also be /home/foo (typically when /home is a separate partition). Or it could be something like /mnt/blabla/home/foo, in which case /mnt/blabla/home is typically symlinked to /home.

Bottom line: the home directory of any user foo is best referred to as just ~foo. Whether that resolves to /home/foo, /usr/home/foo, /home/users/2013/foo, /mnt/blabla/home/foo or whatever else usually doesn't matter, unless the path /usr/home has really been hardcoded somewhere.


----------



## Kaminar (Jun 26, 2013)

good-beastie said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Did the Seamonkey browser make a .seamonkey directory in /usr/home/your-home-directory/? If so, does that directory have a plugin/ directory within?



In my case it is directory /usr/home/user/*.mozilla*/plugins/ which contained the file npwrapper.libflashplayer.so. The file npwrapper.libflashplayer.so was created with `$ nspluginwrapper -v -a -i`.


----------



## cpm@ (Jun 27, 2013)

As you can read in the last revision[1] SeaMonkey 2.18 was cancelled, therefore, users of 2.17.1 will be going directly to 2.19. Please, you should stay tuned to the next SeaMonkey 2.19 release, which is scheduled for July 2nd.

[1] http://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&sortby=log&revision=318877.


----------

